# New bowfishing airboat build



## bowfishrp

http://www.bowfishtexas.com/NewBoat.html

Just thought I would share. Sold my bowfishing boat earlier this year (yes, before the season....dont ever do that) nad and then started building this airboat. There is a half-assed blog documenting the whole build process. The goal is to be done by the Aug 7th Anahuac tournament but I know we wont make it. We are just trying to get to the point that we can fish out of it by then.








http://www.bowfishtexas.com/images/2010/Airboatbuild/IMG_2409.jpg


----------



## mauiredneck

Nice! As far as lights are you going with LED's? If so we have been seeing some guys running the green lights. Do you know if there is any advantage to the green? I would love to have a full blown just not in the budget yet.


----------



## Quackerbox

Very nice!!!

More awesome work from the fellas at custom marine


----------



## bowfishrp

Yep them boys at Custom Marine Concepts know what they are doing!

Not sure on the lights. I want to go with 400 watt MH lights but might go with 300-350 watt hallogens if I cant get them done before Aug 7th. The LEDs I have seen are WAY too much money. I will wait for the price to come down first. I have seen some green lights and the guys I talked to say they were not helpful at all. Have used HPS lights and they are really yellow which helps in certain water but I prefer the whiter lights. hallogens are pretty general lights but eat wattage so I am going with metal hallides. A lot of teams are going with them now.


----------



## texas two guns

Yes, but bust a metal halide and you will cry when you replace it. Not so with Halogens. Easy to replace and find. I seen the green on Faron's boat in the water while standing on another boat with MH (metal halides). Not much difference, but there was less glare. Had the white MH off while we checked out Faron's green lights.


----------



## bowfishrp

We have done a whole lot since the last post....painted the hull and console, pulled the cage then and finished it, broke in the cam, rewired everything, remounted the cage, and installed the steering. Thanks a bunch to Glenn and the boys at Custom Marine Concepts for all the help.

Still got more work to do but almost ready for the test ride.

Additional pics:
http://www.bowfishtexas.com/NewBoat.html


----------



## marshhunter

bowfishrp said:


> We have done a whole lot since the last post....painted the hull and console, pulled the cage then and finished it, broke in the cam, rewired everything, remounted the cage, and installed the steering. Thanks a bunch to Glenn and the boys at Custom Marine Concepts for all the help.
> 
> Still got more work to do but almost ready for the test ride.
> 
> Additional pics:
> http://www.bowfishtexas.com/NewBoat.html


thats awesome..:cheers:.i was about to pm you and ask ya how its been coming..


----------



## bowfishrp

Well I will feel a lot better when we get the throttle done and run it around a little to break in the engine and test the performance of the 406 smallblock. 

Still got a list of things that need to get done like; wire and install bilge, side polymer, side bunks on trailer, re-install fenders, mount resevoir, horn, kc lights...then we start on the bowfishing specific stuff like front steer, lights, and light guards.


----------



## bowfishrp

Here is some video we took this weekend when during a few test runs. We are running on dry ground so that is certainly good!






Another new picture....of course the boat is getting dirty after running in the mud and water in the pond!


----------



## texas two guns

well, keep fabbing. Don't see no lights, no front controls, no fish barrel. Might as well just be another airboat for now......

ha ha. Looks Great Robert.


----------



## bowfishrp

Oh you are busting me!


----------



## texas two guns

still worthless at this point. May as well have one of them 30 foot Donzi's. Just about as worthless. If it can't fish it ain't worth much. ha ha ha ha.......Man, it really looks good. That custom cage is the bomb diggity.


----------



## texas two guns

You finished yet, what are waiting on, Christmas? ha ha ha.


----------



## bowfishrp

Well deer season kind of put the stops on everything!

I did get all the lights, reflectors, and bulbs....going with 2-400 watt MH in the front and 6-250watt MH on the sides. The 400 ballasts we had but the 250 ballasts are HPS so they can run MH or HPS lights. Did a little testing and MAN those MH lights are BRIGHT!!! The 250MH are 21,000 lumens which is twice as bright as a 500watt halogen and the 400MH are 39,000 lumens...light wont be a problem at all.

We will start up the light guards pretty quick....the tilapia are calling my name and the freezer is empty!


----------



## marshhunter

Gimme a shout if ya need some one to help ya fill your freezer
:biggrin:


----------



## bowfishrp

Here you go Tony....lights are done, just need to attach them a little more securely.


----------



## texas two guns

Dang. Yall need a decent shooter some time, let me know.


----------



## Big Todd

nice rig


----------



## texas two guns

I'm serious about the extra shooter part. Call me up.


----------



## bowfishrp

Well we are full up for the Trinity River Shootout but we can plan on something this summer.

Here is a pic of the quick trip we took up to Lake Cornhole...it was really muddy and very few fish.
http://www.bowfishtexas.com/images/2010/Airboatbuild/IMG_2785.jpg


----------

